# Planer knife honing jig



## Steve Maskery (10 Oct 2009)

Those of you who read British Woodworking won't need this, but for anyone else who is interested, I got my film rebuilt just before I went away and this is the result:
http://www.workshopessentials.blip.tv
Enjoy.
Cheers,
An absolutely knackered Steve


----------



## Ring (10 Oct 2009)

Is it possible to use this jig on HSS blades using a diamond stone?
Jim


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Oct 2009)

I don't see any reason why not. My blades are HSS and I don't see what difference the stone would make. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Ring (10 Oct 2009)

The blades in my machine are reversible so i don't really know if they can be touched up is what i mean if that makes sense.
Jim


----------



## devonwoody (11 Oct 2009)

Many thanks Steve for posting the planer jig, I have book marked and will put on my todo list.

BTW, the music on the video was better than some classical stuff  :wink:


----------



## DaveL (11 Oct 2009)

Hi Steve,

Glad you managed to rescue the video, hopefully it did not cost too much.
How was the Africa trip, I hope you got to do some woodwork as well as taking video.

Having seen this jig at Jon's bash, it works a treat, I will be making one.

Jim for double sided blades, I think that all you need to do is mark them so you keep the sides in use paired when you hone them, black permanent marker to draw a couple of arrows should do the trick.


----------



## Ring (11 Oct 2009)

That,s great i will be making one of these jigs for sure,thanks for advice and brill video.   
Jim


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

What happens when you have 3 knives?


----------



## DaveL (11 Oct 2009)

wizer":1yjsfb4j said:


> What happens when you have 3 knives?


You mount them up in pairs, counting the number of strokes, rotating the knives so they all get the same number of passes.


----------



## OPJ (11 Oct 2009)

Yep, basically, with three knives, you do each one twice, counting the strokes... If you'd have read Steve's article more closely, you'd have known that! :roll:  I think it's in a caption under one of the photos on the right-hand page. :wink:


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

I haven't got my issue yet and I'm going to save it for hospital anyway.

How can you do it in pairs if you have three? Surely then one will be unevenly ground?


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Oct 2009)

Tom

You do 1&2 together, say 10 strokes.
Then you do 1&3 together, 10 strokes
Finally 2&3 together, 10 strokes.

Each knife is polished with 20 strokes in total.

Dave
I rebuilt that little vid in about 15 hours, considerably less time than it took originally. I don't yet know if I've lost all my bandsaw material, but I'm assuming I have. I'll talk to the techie chap tomorrow.
Africa was amazing. Amazingly beautiful, amazingly big and amazingly poor. I've seen things I wish I hadn't. There will be some footage in due course, I hope.

Cheers
Steve


----------

